
Glide – Beautifully Simple, Professional App Creation - anu_gupta
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1783091318/glide-beautifully-simple-professional-app-creation
======
leejoramo
Interesting comments by Marco Arment on Glide which give me reason to evaluate
it. [http://www.marco.org/2015/04/16/glide-
kickstarter](http://www.marco.org/2015/04/16/glide-kickstarter)

